# The NEW Board



## Scott Bushey (Jul 18, 2004)

Fred,
see my above post


----------



## blhowes (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow. I left for 20 minutes and came back to an entirely new look. What a surprise. Thought I'd entered an imposter puritanboard by mistake.

I like it already. I don't know about the rest of the functionality yet, but I give a double thumbs up to the improved search capabilities.

Bob


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 18, 2004)

Scott,

There is a function on this board just like the other to show whether a post has been edited. I need to turn that back on.

Also, if you go to your profile, you can check a box that will always add signature.

WARNING - the signature length here is 255 characters. Yours (and mine) are way to long. I found a MOD on the phpbb forum to give us complete control over what we will have. I will test it on the TEST board we have (basically a duplicate on Matt's server) to make sure it is safe


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 18, 2004)

Much better board structure and cleaner to read. Thanks for the works guys. It alread feels like a second home. . . :shock:


----------



## blhowes (Jul 18, 2004)

[b:ecca6548b4]Josh wrote:[/b:ecca6548b4]
Same here, Bob. This is a clean slate here for you. It's high time you get yourself an avatar!

I'll have to give that some serious thought, for sure. 

I started poking around a little and went to the Member List page? It has a nice sort function so you can quickly see the points standings. You're way ahead of me in 5th place and I'm in around 9th place. Its a shame your points weren't combined with deadmen.org's points, quite a bit further down the list. That'd put you in second place, not too far behind our illustrious leader, Pastor Way. 

 (just testing to see if this key function works)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 18, 2004)

Fred,

I have updated the configuration for everything like the other test board I played with. Signature are up to 1000 characters, avatars run 200X200 max, 20K. It should make this easier. We need to send an email to everyone to chagne a couple of toggles in thier profile so they are not confused. I will do that later.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 18, 2004)

[quote:afe47573ff="webmaster"]Fred,

I have updated the configuration for everything like the other test board I played with. Signature are up to 1000 characters, avatars run 200X200 max, 20K. It should make this easier. We need to send an email to everyone to chagne a couple of toggles in thier profile so they are not confused. I will do that later.[/quote:afe47573ff]

Do you know how to make changes as an Admin to user profiles instead of looking up each user one by one?

Also, do you know how to make Special Ranks (Administrator, Moderator, etc) like we had before?


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 18, 2004)

This is going to take some getting use to!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 18, 2004)

For some peculiar reason, Josh has "doctoral work" under his name and I have "University Doctor" under mine??? Matt has university doctor under his also???


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 18, 2004)

Oh, I see.....that must have been a washover from the old forum.......we need to change that.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 18, 2004)

There on the way Josh.


----------



## pastorway (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice format huh? I love the PhpBB format! Very easy to use.

I do miss the arrows that take you to the top or bottom of a thread, but overall this is a much easier format to use!

Phillip


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 18, 2004)

Phillip,
You have used php before no?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 18, 2004)

I've been seeing punctuation marks replaced with some other representation for the marks. As an example:

During the break, I visited a website called BaptistFire, which as many of you probably know is very down on Calvinism, to say the least.

Is this just the nature of the beast, or is there something I need to select to see the punctionation marks? 

Bob


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 18, 2004)

[quote:5e82f8acab="blhowes"]I've been seeing punctuation marks replaced with some other representation for the marks. As an example:

During the &quot;break&quot;, I visited a website called BaptistFire, which as many of you probably know is very down on Calvinism, to say the least.

Is this just the nature of the beast, or is there something I need to select to see the punctionation marks? 

Bob[/quote:5e82f8acab]

Bob,

I think that is an html/bb issue caused by the conversion. I'm not sure it can be fixed. I'll investigate but we might just have to live with it.


----------



## pastorway (Jul 19, 2004)

I have pretty extensive use of this format for a few other boards I have worked with! I like it!!

Phillip


----------



## JohnV (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm looking for the "Today's Posts" button, and can't find it. That was always my first selection when I came on Board. Now I'm lost. Who posted what today? That function is only in the individual threads. 

On the other hand, I wasn't keeping up with all the reading anymore. I was keeping tabs on the general daily input, who was interested in what, who had a going concern, etc. I'm just used to viewing the Board this way. 

Am I missing something? I looked, and I can't find that function aywhere, except in the individual threads. Or do I have to change my stripes? I guess we'll find out if you can teach an old dog new tricks. 

I have viewed other Boards on occasion, to see how they did things, and some formats are way out to lunch, I think. Like the Van Til List. It is so cold and impersonal, it seems to me. I've seen this format before, and got around in it OK, but I wasn't at home in it like the old XMB board. 

To quote Antonio, from "The Mask of Zorro", This is going to take some doing."


----------



## blhowes (Jul 19, 2004)

[quote:f55160fef8="John"]
I'm looking for the "Today's Posts" button, and can't find it. That was always my first selection when I came on Board. Now I"m lost. Who posted what today? That function is only in the individual threads.[/quote:f55160fef8]

I'm with ya, John. That was always my first (only) selection too. 

I couldn't find it either, so for now I've been using the Search function as a work around. Type [b:f55160fef8]*[/b:f55160fef8] in the keyword text box, select [b:f55160fef8]1 day[/b:f55160fef8] from the Search Options dropdown list, and then click the Search button. Its not the same as just clicking the Today's Posts button, but it gives the same results.

Bob


----------



## lkjohnson (Jul 19, 2004)

There is not a "Today's Post" feature, but there is one I like better. From the main screen, on the right is a link to "View Posts Since Last Visit"


----------



## blhowes (Jul 19, 2004)

Lance,
Thanks. That is better.
Bob


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 19, 2004)

For some reason even though I've toggled my signature line on it is not showing. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnV (Jul 19, 2004)

Bob:

Thanks for the info; I'll try it. If I use the [u:ed37e1a0eb]Posts Since Last Visit[/u:ed37e1a0eb] button, then nothing shows us that includes my last visit. So I'm afraid I could lose tabs of the ones that I don't contribute to. I think, though, that this will probably prove to just something I have to get used to, and that it is all in my head. 

Lawrence:
Did you get it fixed? I see your signature line. The thing Idon't like is that it has to be checked every time I post. Before it was always on for me. But then I never logged out; I just closed the window when I was done.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 19, 2004)

Seems to be working now. 14th toggle's the charm!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 19, 2004)

[quote:763c3b1568="Scott Bushey"]For some peculiar reason, Josh has "doctoral work" under his name and I have "University Doctor" under mine??? Matt has university doctor under his also???[/quote:763c3b1568]

I think that was because the board was using the default titles based on Matt's rankings. But now the special ranks (not dependent on number of posts) have been applied at least to the Superadmins. I'm not sure about Mods yet.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes this is bizarre. I feel like I've just come out of a dark theater and I've been blinded by the light. This will take some adjusting. I'm getting whoozy, ouch!. I bumped my knee.

Hey, and I've been busted back to a freshman! Oh the humanity! :no:


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 19, 2004)

[quote:26e5fe339a="lkjohnson"]There is not a "Today's Post" feature, but there is one I like better. From the main screen, on the right is a link to "View Posts Since Last Visit"[/quote:26e5fe339a]

I like "Today's Posts" rather than "since last visit". It seems to provide a better chronology. I don't always get to respond to things I see the first time through, and then they "disappear" since the last visit.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 19, 2004)

I am visually impaired - the posts are much easier to read now, thanks!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 19, 2004)

I can't edit posts after they're submitted, also I'm a freshman again! Oy!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 19, 2004)

[quote:6a0aaf9b06] ouch!. I bumped my knee. [/quote:6a0aaf9b06]

That must've been me-- I've been bumping into things, trying to find todays posts.


----------



## mjbee (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm a computer-illiterate moron as it is, and ya'all threw this new stuff at me bright and early on a Monday morning. I like it, though! I do miss being able to click on Today's Posts to see what the hot topics are.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 19, 2004)

I was so close to being a Senior, but now I'm going to be a Sophomore for a while. Oh well.

Love the new board though. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 19, 2004)

*Two Things*

1) The today's post can be accomplished in the same way with an extra step. Click on SEARCH (like you are going to search the posts). Then put an * in the text box, and then click the down arrow to the SEARCH PRESVIOUS box and choose 1 day. That will give you all posts in the last day and this is the same as "today's posts" with a few extra. Most recent will be at the top.

2) The board has gone up and down. It is a SUpport issue. Seems the new board has a setting or two they have to tweak. If you see the THIS ACCOUNT HAS BEEN SUSPENDED NOTICE don't worry - they are working on the problem.


----------



## JohnV (Jul 19, 2004)

Another thing I noticed that is an improvement: before the "last time you logged in" time was always the same as the present login. Now it shows me the last time I logged in [b:1c63895de4]before[/b:1c63895de4] this present login. 

Hey, I know it's not much, but it helps keep old guys like me from going nuts.


----------

